

Ask HN: What's on your reading list? Recommendations?  - compass-seeker

What are you reading right now? Always looking for good books to read when it comes to startups.
======
thecooluser
Recently did the Myer Briggs test and read "The INTP: Personality, Careers,
Relationships, & the Quest for Truth and Meaning". Now I just need to read
more criticism of the Myer Briggs test so I can have a more balanced view of
it all, but the results/book seemed pretty darn spot on.

Also been loving "The Little Book of Talent" from the author of "The Talent
Code" (which is another one of my favourite books).

And after reading a lot of Stoic philosophy over the years, I've finally got
around to "A Guide to the Good Life". Very clear explanation of Stoic ideas so
probably would have been the best place to start. :)

~~~
compass-seeker
Well not all things startup related come from startups (if that makes any
sense). A Guide to the Good Life sounds like a worthwhile read, added to my
plan to read list!

~~~
thecooluser
Whoops. Missed the "when it comes to startups" part. Sorry. But yeah, I think
all of the books help in the business world, even if they're not absolutely
direct help. :)

~~~
hallidayjb13
You may have already come across it if you've read a lot of Stoic philosophy,
but 'Meditations' by Marcus Aurelius is a good read.

Other books I've really enjoyed are: Talent is overrated, by Geoff Colvin
(short version: working hard is more than half the battle)

Drive, by Daniel Pink (short version: to be motivated, you need to have/be
working toward purpose, autonomy, and mastery)

How will you measure your life, by Clayton Christensen (short version: just
read it - very good)

For the win - how game thinking can revolutionize your business, by Kevin
Werbach and Dan Hunter (Note: one of the authors offers a Gamification MOOC on
Coursera)

And for fun:

Eastern Approaches, by Fitzroy Maclean (short version: a pseudo-biography
about a british man who was a diplomat, politician, and special forces
operator all in one lifetime. Incredible)

------
chunky1994
The Extended Phenotype: Richard Dawkins. Applied Cryptography: Bruce Schiener.
Linear Algebra: Friedberg, Insel and Spence. Steven Pinker: The Blank Slate

I've recently finished Dan Gilbert's: Stumbling on Happiness and I highly
recommend it. It's witty and gives you a very different way of looking at what
you think makes you happy.

I know these aren't start-up books, but unfortunately I haven't read any to
recommend.

------
avenger123
Winning Through Intimidation - Robert Ringer: This is old book but a classic.
It's a fun and humorous read and the context is around real estate deals but
surprisingly a lot of applies to start-ups (and real life). If I were to sum
up this book, it's about showing you all the ways people can screw you and how
to try to avoid getting screwed.

------
zxexz
I advise reading good fiction, especially "hard sci-fi", to get your mind in a
good place for the startup scene.

Like most people on HN probably would, I recommend reading Neil Stephenson's
books, especially Cryptonomicon, The Diamond Age and Snowcrash (in order
descending order of subjective of relevance).

~~~
compass-seeker
I loved Snowcrash! For more science fiction, I personally like Michael
Crichton.

------
danelectro
Here's a short story about Frank Andrea and his 20th Century startups:

[http://www.andreaelectronics.com/pdf_files/Distant%20Sparks....](http://www.andreaelectronics.com/pdf_files/Distant%20Sparks.pdf)

------
pskittle
100$ startup: Reinvent the way you make a living, Myths of Innovation - Scott
Berkun

~~~
compass-seeker
Looks like an interesting read. Apparently it's supposed to be pretty humorous
as well which is a plus.

------
vktheitgirl
Quiet: The Power of Introverts in a World That Can't Stop Talking

~~~
compass-seeker
I've actually read that one. Very interesting book!

------
blufox
Currently reading 2 books - Moonwalking with Einstein by Joshua Foer; The
Happiness Advantage by Shawn Achor

------
ASquare
Running Lean by Ash Maurya - the most actionable book on the Lean Startup
Methodology imho.

~~~
compass-seeker
Awesome. Just added it to my plan to read list. How does it compare to Lean
Startup by Ries?

~~~
ASquare
Lean Startup is a great starting point to understand the what and why of it.
Running Lean is the how.

~~~
compass-seeker
Awesome, this will be the first thing I read.

